# Mystery Worms



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey all,

I just did a vacuum and water rotation in my tank. After I finished refilling my tank I hooked everything up I saw what I at first thought was lint, but after a moment saw that they were swimming. They are little worms. Can anyone give me any clue as to where they came from? They almost look like tiny blood worms, except they are white.

I posted a picture of a worm in my gallery...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They sound like planaria. They are tiny wormlike critters that the fish will eat and generally signify that you are overfeeding your tank. When you cut back on the food and do a good cleaning the "worms" will go away on their own. 

Rose


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

Great, thank you.


----------

